# Thoughts on the new 8DIO Deep Solo Cello & Violin?



## unclecheeks (Aug 24, 2020)

I have Spitfire Solo Strings and Embertone ISS, but not that happy with them in context of the music I write - ambient/orchestral/experimental. SSoS is entirely too wet and bumpy for my liking. ISS is dry and smooth, but I'm not 100% happy with the tone. 

Wondering if the Deep Solos could be a nice middle ground. And specifically interested in how the shorts hold up - enough dynamics/rrs/lengths to be useful for repetitive short lines?


----------



## John R Wilson (Aug 24, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> I have Spitfire Solo Strings and Embertone ISS, but not that happy with them in context of the music I write - ambient/orchestral/experimental. SSoS is entirely too wet and bumpy for my liking. ISS is dry and smooth, but I'm not 100% happy with the tone.
> 
> Wondering if the Deep Solos could be a nice middle ground. And specifically interested in how the shorts hold up - enough dynamics/rrs/lengths to be useful for repetitive short lines?



It certainly has tons of different articulation and quite a few short notes. It does have quite a bright and harsh tone. I also really like all the arcs!


----------



## unclecheeks (Aug 24, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> It certainly has tons of different articulation and quite a few short notes. It does have quite a bright and harsh tone. I also really like all the arcs!



There certainly are a ton of articulations!... wondering if that's at the expense of depth. 

Are you seeing a good amount of dynamics / rr samples for the shorts when you open up the Group editor? I'm doing a lot of stuff with euclidean-sequenced shorts patterns, trying to gauge if there's enough variety in the short samples, or if they'll end up machine-gunning. 

Typically I like brighter tones in strings, and I'd rather tame the tone if needed, than try to bring it out.


----------



## John R Wilson (Aug 24, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> There certainly are a ton of articulations!... wondering if that's at the expense of depth.
> 
> Are you seeing a good amount of dynamics / rr samples for the shorts when you open up the Group editor? I'm doing a lot of stuff with euclidean-sequenced shorts patterns, trying to gauge if there's enough variety in the short samples, or if they'll end up machine-gunning.
> 
> Typically I like brighter tones in strings, and I'd rather tame the tone if needed, than try to bring it out.



I just checked a few of the short notes. The Martele (hanging) Short articulation seems to have 6 RR samples, The Marcato Short has 3, the cole short has 5.


----------



## unclecheeks (Aug 24, 2020)

John R Wilson said:


> I just checked a few of the short notes. The Martele (hanging) Short articulation seems to have 6 RR samples, The Marcato Short has 3, the cole short has 5.



Thanks for taking a look! Are there also multiple velocity layers for these? Or just single layer and velocity controls volume?


----------



## John R Wilson (Aug 24, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> Thanks for taking a look! Are there also multiple velocity layers for these? Or just single layer and velocity controls volume?



Velocity Controls Volume on the shorts.


----------



## Cheezus (Aug 24, 2020)

For the shorts it looks like 5 dynamic layers, 3 layers for longs.

Edit: On closer inspection it looks like 3 layers for shorts as well. There appears to be some overlap between velocities.


----------



## unclecheeks (Aug 24, 2020)

Cheezus said:


> For the shorts it looks like 5 dynamic layers, 3 layers for longs.
> 
> Edit: On closer inspection it looks like 3 layers for shorts as well. There appears to be some overlap between velocities.



Seems a bit strange to have overlapping for solo strings, but maybe it works fine for shorts. Anyway, took the plunge, hope I like them! 🤞


----------



## Cheezus (Aug 24, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> Seems a bit strange to have overlapping for solo strings, but maybe it works fine for shorts. Anyway, took the plunge, hope I like them! 🤞


Seems well edited to me, I didn't notice before I looked. I like the violin a lot and use it constantly, let me know how you like the cello.


----------



## Owen Smith (Aug 24, 2020)

I've been eyeing these up as well. They sound awesome in the walk through videos. I'm particularly interested in the arcs and polyphonic legato to layer with my other string libraries (in particular Tundra and OACE). @Cheezus have you tried layering them with any other string libraries?


----------



## Lee Blaske (Aug 24, 2020)

I bought the violin, and I think it's good. I'm debating about the cello. I now have a LOT of solo violins and cellos, and I'm not sure how many more I need.

These are definitely quality instruments, with a specific sound. I think you need to determine if it's the sound you're personally looking for. Beyond that, to really get everything out of these instruments, you need to spend a lot of time. When you have sooo many available articulations, getting the optimum performance is a matter of assembling a puzzle. It comes down to time and skill. With something like an AudioModeling or SampleModeling VIs, you can sit down at the keyboard and just jam. With deep-sampled libraries like 8Dio's, you need to be a lot more methodical. Good keyboard chops really help, too.


----------



## Cheezus (Aug 24, 2020)

Owen Smith said:


> I've been eyeing these up as well. They sound awesome in the walk through videos. I'm particularly interested in the arcs and polyphonic legato to layer with my other string libraries (in particular Tundra and OACE). @Cheezus have you tried layering them with any other string libraries?


I haven't actually tried mixing it with Tundra yet. I've layered it with my other libraries and it seems to work great with those (Spitfire Studio Strings, BHCT, Jaeger). I might try blending it with Tundra to see how it feels in that context.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 25, 2020)

Nice thread. I am planning on getting these as soon as the Viola and Bass have seen a release. Using the bundler creatively all four of them will be $280. The tone seems to complement Intimate Studio Strings well. Any experiences with the shorts in real practice? The Intimate Studio Strings ones are too short, I would love to check some outside sound demos from actual users. Thanks all for your points of view so far!


----------



## rojarvi (Oct 13, 2020)

Deep solo cello looks interesting! However, one question - does it have manual re-bow control for longs or is it forced at some point? Infinitely long sample loop is far from realistic but I hate it being forced as it is very difficult to "plan ahead" like you would (probably) do with a real cello. I'd like to have that decision to myself.

And, while this thread is about 8dio cello - how is this in Emotional Cello and Bohemian Cello...? I have Embertone Blakus and while it sounds nice and has quite a lot of control there is not way (that I've found) to exactly control where re-bowing happens. I was just working on a short piece which required quite a long cello note (not unrealistically, because I've heard it played with a real cello) and Blakus re-bowed half a second too early and it totally ruined the whole thing. Really frustrating...  

I know there was this "killer cello" thread some time back but I could not derive this information out of that because it was quite a broad discussion.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Nov 8, 2020)

I realize that I could start another thread, but I thought resurrecting this one made a lot more sense, as a couple of people bought 8Dio's Deep Solo Cello and have been using it for a while. 

I am looking for a solo cello for indie rock where it will often be mixed with piano and acoustic instruments and be very upfront in the mix, so I really want something that sounds beautiful and realistic and I really love the tone of the cello in the demos and a demonstration video Troels made. I'm on a tight budget, so I need to keep the purchase under $100, and with the current sale, it's well under that. 

I'd be grateful for the feedback of people who are using this library regarding whether you find the cello easy to play to get good results or do you have to edit midi to achieve what you want? Do you find the scripting is well done and is it intuitive to play? How would you compare this to other libraries in its price range and if there's others you think I should explore, please let me know. I have looked at others, like the modeled cello from Audio Modern and Embertone's cello, but a lot are out of my price range (that could change if Embertone has a Black Friday sale, of course). 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 8, 2020)

PavlovsCat said:


> I realize that I could start another thread, but I thought resurrecting this one made a lot more sense, as a couple of people bought 8Dio's Deep Solo Cello and have been using it for a while.
> 
> I am looking for a solo cello for indie rock where it will often be mixed with piano and acoustic instruments and be very upfront in the mix, so I really want something that sounds beautiful and realistic and I really love the tone of the cello in the demos and a demonstration video Troels made. I'm on a tight budget, so I need to keep the purchase under $100, and with the current sale, it's well under that.
> 
> ...



I've mostly just been noodling with the cello so my experience using in full production is limited, but so far I've been enjoying it quite a bit. I have the Embertone Blakus and the Emotional Cello, and I find myself more often reaching for the 8dio. The shorts are all veeeery tight and short - despite there being a lot of different types - so that's something to think about depending on your needs.

And I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the 8dio 55% off sale does not apply to the SQS products unfortunately... it's in the fine print.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Nov 8, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> I've mostly just been noodling with the cello so my experience using in full production is limited, but so far I've been enjoying it quite a bit. I have the Embertone Blakus and the Emotional Cello, and I find myself more often reaching for the 8dio. The shorts are all veeeery tight and short - despite there being a lot of different types - so that's something to think about depending on your needs.
> 
> And I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but the 8dio 55% off sale does not apply to the SQS products unfortunately... it's in the fine print.



Thanks for that feedback and information. Clearly, I missed the fine print. Forgive my lack of knowledge, but when you wrote that the shorts are very short, does that mean that the notes are not held long? I mostly have long notes for the cello and slower passages than fast, quick notes.


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 8, 2020)

PavlovsCat said:


> Thanks for that feedback and information. Clearly, I missed the fine print. Forgive my lack of knowledge, but when you wrote that the shorts are very short, does that mean that the notes are not held long? I mostly have long notes for the cello and slower passages than fast, quick notes.



Yes, the short notes are not held long. So if you’re looking for something like a more traditional staccato, there are none in this library. All the different short articulations sound more like spiccatos. On the flip side though, there’s quite a lot of flexibility in the long notes - 2 different legato types (and portamento at low velocity, iirc), and also true con-sordino legatos which have a lovely tone imo. The progressive vibrato is baked into the legatos, but I find it natural and tasteful.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Nov 8, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> Yes, the short notes are not held long. So if you’re looking for something like a more traditional staccato, there are none in this library. All the different short articulations sound more like spiccatos. On the flip side though, there’s quite a lot of flexibility in the long notes - 2 different legato types (and portamento at low velocity, iirc), and also true con-sordino legatos which have a lovely tone imo. The progressive vibrato is baked into the legatos, but I find it natural and tasteful.



Thanks for all of those insights, it's super helpful. So right now, I'm either going to wait for 8Dio to go on sale or Embertone's cello to go on sale. @unclecheeks, I realize that you said that you liked 8Dio's cello the best, but while it's not your favorite, how would you rank Embertone's Blakus Cello usage-wise? If that goes on sale, it's right in my budget range.


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 8, 2020)

PavlovsCat said:


> Thanks for all of those insights, it's super helpful. So right now, I'm either going to wait for 8Dio to go on sale or Embertone's cello to go on sale. @unclecheeks, I realize that you said that you liked 8Dio's cello the best, but while it's not your favorite, how would you rank Embertone's Blakus Cello usage-wise? If that goes on sale, it's right in my budget range.



The Blakus excels at some things - the phase-aligned samples make for phase-free crossfading between dynamic layers, and it's nice to have controllable vibrato... but both of these come at some expense to tone. Even fiddling around with EQ / saturation / etc, I just couldn't get the sound I like out of it. Rumor is that the whole Embertone ISS bundle will be getting an update at some point, but no info on if/when that might happen. The Blakus is not a bad library at all, the 8dio just sounds and plays better, at least in my amateur hands.

Have you considered the free PocketBlakus? 









pocketBlakus Cello - Free Cello Kontakt Library


The "pocketBlakus Cello" is a stunning free solo cello library for Kontakt created by Australian composer Blake Robinson.




vstbuzz.com





Single dynamic layer (I think?) legato only, but a lovely sound! Much better than its big brother, imo. Might tide you over until the next sale.


----------



## unclecheeks (Nov 8, 2020)

One thing that's a plus for Blakus, is that the shorts can be variable length, controlled by mod wheel. So at max position, they're traditional staccatos, and they get shorter as you bring the mod wheel down. I find that pretty effective. Overall, while there aren't as many different types, I think the shorts in Blakus are probably a bit more flexible than the ones in the 8dio.


----------



## PavlovsCat (Nov 8, 2020)

I do have the freebie and I really like it, but I was interested in the Embertone Blakus library because of the freebie and considering that it's much more extensive and features real legato. Again, thanks so much for all of your insights @unclecheeks , you've been really helpful. Hopefully, I can return the favor in the future.


----------



## IdealSequenceG (Nov 8, 2020)

8Dio Studio Quartet Series : Deep Solo Violin Test


----------



## dylanmixer (Nov 8, 2020)

Did my first composition using the Studio Quartet (minus bass). Thanks 8dio!


----------



## Piotrek K. (Nov 10, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> Yes, the short notes are not held long. So if you’re looking for something like a more traditional staccato, there are none in this library.



Hey, so you are saying that they went with the same approach as with intimate studio strings in which shorts are close to being useless due to the fact how short they are? Could you maybe share how those shorts sound on cello?


----------



## Piotrek K. (Nov 10, 2020)

Oh, I think that even Troels addressed that they are "obsessed with super short notes"...


----------



## ummon (Nov 16, 2020)

Any predictions, when these will be on sale?


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 24, 2020)

ummon said:


> Any predictions, when these will be on sale?



Don't know, but if you wait til the bass is released then you can use their custom bundle maker. That's what I was planning on doing. And I'm sure dozens, if not hundreds of others as well.


----------



## muratkayi (Jan 2, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Did my first composition using the Studio Quartet (minus bass). Thanks 8dio!



This is really beautiful! Unfortunately, I can not double like a post, so... *like*


----------



## dylanmixer (Jan 2, 2021)

muratkayi said:


> This is really beautiful! Unfortunately, I can not double like a post, so... *like*


Thank you!


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 2, 2021)

For those who have the 8Dio Deep Violin, and Deep Cello, which one do you like better, both sonically, and for playability ? 

I'm thinking of getting only one of these two, but need a little help deciding. 

Thanks.


----------



## Pier (Jan 27, 2021)

I bought the cello and violin a couple of days. The number of articulations is certainly impressive, but does anyone else find these libraries quite "scratchy" and a bit harsh?

Specially the violin, in most articulations there's always a noise of the bow kinda "scratching" the string. It gets reduced by augmenting the distance and playing on lower dynamics/expression but once you've heard it, it gets a bit annoying. You can hear it on the demo by @IdealSequenceG around 0:02 and 0:04.

I've compared it to other solo violins I have (Nucleus, old Spitfire Solo Strings, Komplete VSL) and the difference is quite notable. It feels like 8Dio has an almost raw recording that needs to be mixed and processed a lot to achieve the same polish.

For example, load the Violin long Poco Vibrato and play C6:



There will be nasty sound around 530Hz. It's easy to spot with an EQ:


----------



## gtrwll (Jan 27, 2021)

Pier said:


> I bought the cello and violin a couple of days. The number of articulations is certainly impressive, but does anyone else find these libraries quite "scratchy" and a bit harsh?


It definitely is scratchy, but IMO that's part of the tone what initially sold me to the library. But if you don't like it, I'm certain it can be annoying!


----------



## Markrs (Jan 27, 2021)

A few of us I think are tempted with this whilst the $100 voucher is still active. Yet to be convinced fully to part with the cash. 

Personally I quite like the scratchy sound, rather than a polished one.


----------



## Pier (Jan 27, 2021)

It’s definitely less pronounced on the cello. Maybe I should have gone for the viola instead of the violin.

Edit:

So yeah, kinda regret this buy.

It's not the scratchy sound though, which is more a matter of what you're working on. The transitions between layers of samples are abrupt at times. Sometimes when using the distant mic not all notes are on the same exact pan position and it sounds like it's a different violin. I'm sure I will get something out of it but I was expecting a more polished product in general.


----------



## andro (Apr 11, 2021)

Hello All. I bought the whole 8dio Deep Solo quartet last week. But I am completely baffled and perplexed. I hear mostly very close mic'd instrument surface noise, even with maximum mic distance setting, and towards the top of the range it is intolerable and unusable. And worse, the bowing on the bowed samples in the lower registers is hesitant and stumbling like a beginner of six months. I am sure my audio gear is working correctly. I contacted 8dio and they won't offer a refund after you have downloaded, and they have no helpful explanation about this, whether it is intentional in the samples or not tech support could not even tell me. More perplexing to me, the demo videos show Troels playing almost entirely big cinematic chordal patches, which hides the surface noise, but makes no sense to me - how can you demo a supposed solo instrument in that way?

If there is a way in a DAW to filter out this surface noise I would love to know. Violinists spend decades learning how to control bow pressure and speed to minimise or completely eliminate this sound (see several hundred tutorial videos on youtube). I am unclear why anybody would think it is desirable. Perhaps they think it is 'gritty'? It just sounds amateurish, and the spectrum of the noise is different on every note.

I am sincerely hoping there is something fundamentally wrong with my audio setup, so that this set is not a total dead loss in terms of investment of money and time. I cant find any evidence of other people complaining about this so maybe I am doing something fundamentally incorrect. I would be very interested in people's experience in this matter.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 11, 2021)

Your problem does not seem evident in the only online review I have watched, that was released last week and does show more exposed solo playing:



For what it’s worth. I do not own this library.

@Troels Folmann @8Dio News @8Dio Productions Any tips for our member @andro ?


----------



## RMH (Apr 15, 2021)

The lower the modulation value,
That is, the weaker the pitch, the more scratches you hear. a friction between a bow and string
So even though I was thinking about choosing this instrument, I wondered if that part would be okay, so I delayed buying it. I want to experiment.


----------



## dylanmixer (Apr 15, 2021)

I personally love how fragile and "scratchy" sounding it is on the low end. I feel like I can get a really dynamic, intimate and unique sound at pp.


----------



## RMH (Apr 15, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> I personally love how fragile and "scratchy" sounding it is on the low end. I feel like I can get a really dynamic, intimate and unique sound at pp.


Do you have this instrument?
string quartet.


----------



## dylanmixer (Apr 15, 2021)

RMH said:


> Do you have this instrument?
> string quartet.


Yes, I have the full quartet.


----------



## RMH (Apr 15, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Yes, I have the full quartet.


Oh! 
Definitely 8dio is good at making unique sounds. Then, it is attractive, but it hesitate once. I'm afraid I'll regret it after buying it.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 3, 2021)

How do you trigger portamento/slur? 
It says in the walkthrough that it will do it if you press gently on the keys. IDK? Nothing happens xD
I'm using the violin


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 3, 2021)

dylanmixer said:


> Yes, I have the full quartet.


Do you still recommend it? Is it good for all sorts of writing? (expressive melodic, fast and furious) Any dislikes?


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 3, 2021)

I have the Bass - it is sharp tight and lots of resiny sound. Lots of articulations. Seems more aggressive IMO


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 3, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> How do you trigger portamento/slur?
> It says in the walkthrough that it will do it if you press gently on the keys. IDK? Nothing happens xD
> I'm using the violin


This only works (I believe) in the Legato Multi articulation: bottom of the third column of Longs. Or the NKI of the same name in the Longs folder.

The manual isn't very forthcoming and I think I only know about this because of the first walkthrough.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 3, 2021)

unclecheeks said:


> I have Spitfire Solo Strings and Embertone ISS, but not that happy with them in context of the music I write - ambient/orchestral/experimental. SSoS is entirely too wet and bumpy for my liking. ISS is dry and smooth, but I'm not 100% happy with the tone.
> 
> Wondering if the Deep Solos could be a nice middle ground. And specifically interested in how the shorts hold up - enough dynamics/rrs/lengths to be useful for repetitive short lines?


Here is the Bass - just walked through it a bit. Completely untouched playing. Just a normal guy sitting at a keyboard. About half of articulations.


----------



## dylanmixer (Aug 3, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Do you still recommend it? Is it good for all sorts of writing? (expressive melodic, fast and furious) Any dislikes?


It does runs pretty well. The expressive legato leaves a little bit to be desired, however the 80 something other articulations make it worth it to me. Loading up all 4 instruments and setting it to one of the Sul point or Sul tasto arcs is an incredibly inspiring way to write.


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 3, 2021)

Those arcs are indeed very nice


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 3, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> This only works (I believe) in the Legato Multi articulation: bottom of the third column of Longs. Or the NKI of the same name in the Longs folder.
> 
> The manual isn't very forthcoming and I think I only know about this because of the first walkthrough.


I just tried in piano roll. The velocity has to be almost at the bottom. So I guess my keyboard doesn't go that soft xD


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 3, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Here is the Bass - just walked through it a bit. Completely untouched playing. Just a normal guy sitting at a keyboard. About half of articulations.



Thanks for this. I hear a lot of out of tune notes in the first 40 seconds and from 1:30 until the end of the clip, were you using the pitchbend or detuning stuff while playing? (maybe it's a feature?)


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 3, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Thanks for this. I hear a lot of out of tune notes in the first 40 seconds and from 1:30 until the end of the clip, were you using the pitchbend or detuning stuff while playing? (maybe it's a feature?)


I ran through my track and it does look like I inadvertently hit that pitch bend. Still trying to get use to having that turned on in my Touche SE... The notes are in tune with my piano without touching that thing. Kind of a cool effect though. How about those shorts though. Raw stuff.


----------



## Toecutter (Aug 3, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> I ran through my track and it does look like I inadvertently hit that pitch bend. Still trying to get use to having that turned on in my Touche SE... The notes are in tune with my piano without touching that thing. Kind of a cool effect though. How about those shorts though. Raw stuff.


Phew thanks for confirming, for a moment I thought the sustains had some extreme intonation issues. Yea I like the raw attitude of the deep solo strings a lot (the same reason I like Chris Hein solo).


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 12, 2021)

Piotrek K. said:


> Hey, so you are saying that they went with the same approach as with intimate studio strings in which shorts are close to being useless due to the fact how short they are? Could you maybe share how those shorts sound on cello?


One of the legatos (legato runs) have lot of attack though, it's basically spicatto if you play quickly. So you can use that for longer shorts, I'm a beginner so not sure if there's some downsides to that. But it sounds fine to me at least :D


----------



## Syncopator (Sep 9, 2021)

Pier said:


> I bought the cello and violin a couple of days. The number of articulations is certainly impressive, but does anyone else find these libraries quite "scratchy" and a bit harsh?
> 
> Specially the violin, in most articulations there's always a noise of the bow kinda "scratching" the string. It gets reduced by augmenting the distance and playing on lower dynamics/expression but once you've heard it, it gets a bit annoying. You can hear it on the demo by @IdealSequenceG around 0:02 and 0:04.
> 
> ...



That's how it sounds when a human plays the instrument. Consider embracing the realness. 😊


----------



## ShidoStrife (Sep 9, 2021)

Does anyone else have the RAM issue when using the violin (or possibly the other)?

Patches fully purged, kontakt shows 0 RAM usage but task manager shows 1GB per instance. If I load another instance, it adds another 1GB. This makes it quite unusable on my laptop :/


----------



## Syncopator (Sep 9, 2021)

ShidoStrife said:


> Does anyone else have the RAM issue when using the violin (or possibly the other)?
> 
> Patches fully purged, kontakt shows 0 RAM usage but task manager shows 1GB per instance. If I load another instance, it adds another 1GB. This makes it quite unusable on my laptop :/


I believe that's one reason they've provided individual-articulation patches. Simply load the ones you need.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Sep 9, 2021)

Syncopator said:


> I believe that's one reason they've provided individual-articulation patches. Simply load the ones you need.


The individual articulation patches isn't much better. They eat up around the same amount for each instances as well.

What's weird is that the used memory is invisible to kontakt. Kontakt is showing zero memory use, but task manager shows 1 GB.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 9, 2021)

ShidoStrife said:


> Does anyone else have the RAM issue when using the violin (or possibly the other)?
> 
> Patches fully purged, kontakt shows 0 RAM usage but task manager shows 1GB per instance. If I load another instance, it adds another 1GB. This makes it quite unusable on my laptop :/


about 440mb for violin show in Kontakt ... and Kontakt taking 4.3 GB with Violin in Windows Task Manager. 3.6GB with nothing loaded. Glad I have 128 GB of memory.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Sep 10, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> about 440mb for violin show in Kontakt ... and Kontakt taking 4.3 GB with Violin in Windows Task Manager. 3.6GB with nothing loaded. Glad I have 128 GB of memory.


Wow that's even worse! Wondering what's happening...

8dio support couldn't help either when I asked :/


----------



## Pier (Sep 10, 2021)

Syncopator said:


> That's how it sounds when a human plays the instrument. Consider embracing the realness. 😊


What bothers me most is not that it sounds harsh or real, as you call it. It's that the sound is not constant on all articulations or even in the velocity layers of the same note.

Also, definitely couldn't hear that harshness in the demos and walkthrough.


----------



## Syncopator (Sep 10, 2021)

ShidoStrife said:


> The individual articulation patches isn't much better. They eat up around the same amount for each instances as well.
> 
> What's weird is that the used memory is invisible to kontakt. Kontakt is showing zero memory use, but task manager shows 1 GB.


Sorry to hear that. I hope you get it sorted!


----------



## Soundbed (Dec 20, 2021)

You can get the entire quartet [Studio Quartet Series: Deep Solo _____] for $117.60 with code 60DIO right now. Sounds like it's got a lot of "character" (which some people might enjoy while others won't) and some really short shorts.

Any opinions from people who've had this for a while?

Has it become a staple for anyone?


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 20, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> You can get the entire quartet [Studio Quartet Series: Deep Solo _____] for $117.60 with code 60DIO right now. Sounds like it's got a lot of "character" (which some people might enjoy while others won't) and some really short shorts.
> 
> Any opinions from people who've had this for a while?
> 
> Has it become a staple for anyone?


I have used it to add extra bite to other libraries. Nothing quite like these shorts. The longs really are unique - not a pretty sound ... well played ... but maybe a bit too HD


----------



## Rudianos (Dec 20, 2021)

Some shorts from this new thread.






String "Shorts" Comparison Thread


Un-deleted now :) Original MIDI attached. CSS Render: ISS Render:




vi-control.net


----------



## Aitcpiano (Dec 20, 2021)

I'm not the biggest fan of the deep solo violin. Did not like the tone of it in the end.


----------

